# CEVICHE RECIPE NEEDED



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking for a Good South Texas Ceviche Recipe.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

lemon and lime in a baggie! chased by a big ol Jalapeno


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Do a search for Capt Daves recipe here. I bet you will like it.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

cut up fish into small pieces and put in bowl, then chop up 1 yellow onion and add to bowl and cover w/ lemon juice. put in frig overnite.

chop and mix in bowl 3 lg. tomatoes, 1 bunch cilantro, 1 bunch green onions, 3 jalapenos(we leave in seeds), 2 cans(2.25oz.) chopped black olives, and a 1/4 jar(13oz.) green olives. cover tightly and put in frig.

take out fish/onion and strain thru colander and add to veggies. next, we sprinkle a little zesty wishbone italian in the mix to knock down the lemon flavor and black pepper to taste. put back in frig at least 3 hrs. before serving. serve w/ saltines or salted tortilla chips, hence no salt in recipe.

we came up w/ this recipe during a week long trip at the landcut in the early 90's and are still asked to bring it to any gatherings we attend.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks whistech.. I will help em out in a search. I know w good ceviche thread..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217820&highlight=ceviche

Captain Dave's Ceviche
1 # of very small shrimp peeled and devained
1-2 # firm whitefish.. Don't be too proud of your catch, just cut into 1/2 cubes
Juice od 12 BITTER oranges or juice of 8 lemons and 8 limes
4 jalapenos or aji seeded and finely chopped if you can handle
1 or 2 large red onions thinly sliced
Salt & fresh ground pepper to taste
1 cup fresh chopped cilantro
1 T Tiny capers
Garnish: 
4 small hearts of romaine lettuce shredded
12 stalks heart of palm
1 mango peeled and cut into thin slices
1/2 red pepper, thinly sliced
1 lg hass avacado, peeled and diced

Step 1 : Drop the shrimp into boiling water for a minute and remove from water
and put on ice to stop the cooking.
Step 2 : In a medium bowl mix the shrimp. fish, citrus, chiles, onions, sat & pepper.
Cover and cool in the fridge for 3- 4 hours. Check for opaqueness of the fish and it should flake easily.
Step 3 : Mix the cilantro and capers int the ceviche . Then place the lettuce into the botom of serving bowls.
Step 4: Top with cerviche, palm hearts,mango, red pepper and avocado

Remember , Presentation make all the differnce..

---------------------------------------------------------

2 filets from one 1 1/2- to 2-pound sheepshead or other feech. Skin and pin bones removed, flesh diced into half-inch cubes

Juice from six limesJuice from two oranges3 garlic cloves, minced

1 medium green bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares

1 medium yellow bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares

1 red bell pepper, diced 1/4-inch squares

1 half medium red onion,1/4-inch diced

2 vine-ripe tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and diced 1/2-inch square

1 small bunch cilantro, thoroughly rinsed and minced

1/2 tablespoon kosher salt

1/2 tablespoon fresh-ground black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Start by tossing the feech in the lime and orange juice.

2. Allow the feech to marinate for at least an hour, preferably not more than two hours. This allows the acidity in the citrus to chemically cook the fish. The longer the fish marinates the tougher it may become.

3. While the fish is properly "cooking," the remainder of the ingredients may be tossed together, creating a salsa cruda.

4. Once properly marinated the feech may be tossed with as much or as little of the salsa cruda mixture as you like.

5. The finished ceviche is best served with tortilla chips or crostini or crackers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think you can beat Capt. Dave's It looks great and I'm going to try it...
On the boat I use 6 lemons, 6 limes,& Pico from HEB & a couple of hours in a baggie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This one...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=45629&highlight=Steve+Mountain


----------

